# Calcium based lime



## ROJOGA (Jan 24, 2010)

One of my prize Coastal Bermuda fields had a rough year in 2009. I got 3 cuttings, but only one cut produced quality square bales. Crab grass has taken over the lower portions of the 35 acre plot and with years of using less complete fertilizer and more straight N in between cuttings, the soil got depleted. I reversed some of the problems. I applied Calcium based lime to the soil (had it spread) in attempts to bring down the Magnesium levels. Any comments from other experiences? The bermuda started thinning out 2 years ago and I've taken soil samples many times over to find the problem. Problem with lime is it takes 2 years before you get the real effects from it. I welcome knowledge backed comments.


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

Not seeing your soil test, it's been my general finding that anytime you see a decline in a bermuda stand - potash deficiency is the first culprit.


----------

